# WillyWeather Fail ?



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

check this out... 









Looks like the clontarf foreshores might get some quality surf tomorrow morning .. :lol: :lol:


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

funny you post that when cyclone yassi was coming i had the same thing for brisbane must be some bugs in there system somewhere. i have always found willy weather to be better than seabreeze tho.
cheers jay


----------



## jondogg (Sep 2, 2010)

I actually most of the time use seabreeze for wind, its far more accurate and doesn't have things like this happening all the time. 
Willy Weather is good for the tides and moon phases and stuff though.

Cheers 
jondogg


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

jayman said:


> funny you post that when cyclone yassi was coming i had the same thing for brisbane must be some bugs in there system somewhere. i have always found willy weather to be better than seabreeze tho.
> cheers jay


During the cyclone the max reading I saw for Cairns was 40knots. I have a sneaking suspicion the wind crept up a little higher than that.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

As someone who copped it a fair bit here in Townsville, I reckon it got slightly higher than 40knts in Cairns ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## willyweather (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

I'm sorry about that. The BoM sent us a corrupt file, which has happened before. We've been in communication with the Bureau about the issue and they are on looking at it.

On a side note. We have been working on a significant upgrade to our wind model which will be released in the next couple of months and should vastly improve the accuracy of our wind forecasts.

Thank you for your comments, it keeps us on our toes!

Cheers,
Will.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Will

Your site is one of a trifecta I regularly use when planning an outing, the others being seabreeze, and weatherzone.

Your tide data is top shelf as far as I am concerned, well done.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Holy hell!

That would blow the enamel off yer teeth!

cheers all andybear


----------

